# AMR to Paramedics Plus in Alameda County



## TacEMT (Nov 4, 2011)

I been reading somes news articles on the transition, and it appears that both sides are in court over the bid where Paramedics Plus underbid AMR. Any opinons on the transition, either from political or operational standpoints? Also are there any employees that just made the switch that can comment how it went and if Paramedics Plus in Alameda County is a good company to work for?


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 4, 2011)

Well... isn't AMR suing over the operational costs being so low for PP? If so, I'm thinking that AMR is just a little upset that someone got their 911 contracts. I run a small BLS non-profit agency and I know that the operational costs to net profit on a BLS call would be plenty of cash for just raw materials and gas. But i'm not sure if there are other factors playing into the case.


----------



## TacEMT (Nov 4, 2011)

Probably true that AMR is just not happy with losing a contract they have had for decades. Anyone know if the EMTs and Paramedics are happy or not happy with the switch?


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 4, 2011)

Of course, they are not happy. That's the second or third contract they have lost, in a year. The highly paid and low moraled Santa Clara lost their contract and those chuds lost their jobs.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 4, 2011)

Paramedics Plus parent company has a history of undercutting competition for a contract, operating as a loss leader for a couple of years, then demanding a subsidy increase. Not sure if they're still doing business that way.


----------



## TacEMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting. I didn't know that the medics in Santa Clara County lost their jobs. I'm assuming they were making too much, or just weren't good emmployees so Rural Metro just brought in a whole new crew. I guess its good that Paramedics Plus did rehire all the AMR employees. I wonder what AMR is going to do with all their unused ambulances now....


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Rural Metro hired the Santa Clara crews.


----------



## emtpche (Nov 5, 2011)

Rural Metro took on the union contract that AMR had for the folks in Santa Clara.  They took all the medics that wanted to come over.  Initially issues with how many EMT's were to come over.  Yes Santa Clara field has had some issues with low moral.  Previous General manager stated that moral was not a company issue.

Have not heard positive things for the folks in Alameda County with PPlus coming in.  PP has been up front that they are going a new route and that past practice and behaviors will not be tolerated.  Fired an EMT as she was late to EVOC class by 5 minutes stating that if she couldn't be on time to class how could they rely on her to be on time for work.


----------



## atropine (Nov 5, 2011)

oh man they sound hardcore, I used to work for pplus through EMSA out of Tulsa, and they were a good company, always offering $200 bonus to pick up overtime, and great overhead, and equipment.


----------



## TacEMT (Nov 6, 2011)

Its not unusual for someone to get fired during training for being late because they are technically still on probation. It would be worse if that EMT had just came over from AMR though. I wonder if they have to go through another probation period or field training again.... 

EMTPCHE, You brought up a good point about unions. Are EMTs and paramedics in the south bay unionized? I have never given it too much thought before always thinking EMS, at least with private amublance companies, are at will.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2011)

TacEMT said:


> I wonder what AMR is going to do with all their unused ambulances now....



They are pretty much shipping their ambulances to other AMR divisions. We just got a couple down here in Palm Springs from up there to replace our ALS units that got bumped down to BLS units due to milage (ALS is 275,000 miles and below. BLS is 275,000 and up).

Edit: I spent 2 days helping the VST get the ambulances from up there ready and stocked to get accredited to be ALS units down here.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 6, 2011)

I talked with some of them. Some say nothing is really different, others hate it. I heard that story about the person being late, but was told it was a medic. Rumors maybe? Looked like Summit Pavilion was happy to see them. They had a bunch of signs up saying "Welcome Paramedic Plus" on the wall and ground entrance to the ER. I think the people out here just don't like change.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2011)

Im totally ok with paramedics plus. My dad likes them in emsa okc


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2011)

Paramedics Plus has a good Rep, Good equipment and typically practices good Medicene. They tend to focus on more than just the Dollar. AMR and Metro have dominated CA for so long it is nice to see another big company come in and change thigns up. As far the Medic who got fired, don't show up late for training while on probation and you wont get fired!


----------



## TacEMT (Nov 7, 2011)

Fish said:


> As far the Medic who got fired, don't show up late for training while on probation and you wont get fired!



Well said.


----------



## emtpche (Nov 7, 2011)

TacEMT all of the ALS providers in the Bay Area are unionized.  Both PPlus and Rural have agreed to the current contracts.  It was a political move more than anything else, no way they would have gotten the ALS contract without agreeing to the union contract.  As for the EMT/Medic that was late and got fired, agree that they should have known better.

I am glad to see that we have competition in the Bay Area as it was mainly AMR for the last 10 years.  I am hearing that AMR is still keeping its Alameda Ops center with units for bit longer pending on how PPlus handles the change over or the court fight turns out positive for them.


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2011)

emtpche said:


> TacEMT all of the ALS providers in the Bay Area are unionized.  Both PPlus and Rural have agreed to the current contracts.  It was a political move more than anything else, no way they would have gotten the ALS contract without agreeing to the union contract.  As for the EMT/Medic that was late and got fired, agree that they should have known better.
> 
> I am glad to see that we have competition in the Bay Area as it was mainly AMR for the last 10 years.  I am hearing that AMR is still keeping its Alameda Ops center with units for bit longer pending on how PPlus handles the change over or the court fight turns out positive for them.



Having them in down will start to promote better pay and benefits from other companies.


----------



## EMT60 (Dec 12, 2011)

TacEMT said:


> EMTPCHE, You brought up a good point about unions. Are EMTs and paramedics in the south bay unionized? I have never given it too much thought before always thinking EMS, at least with private ambulance companies, are at will.



All the 911 ambulance companies in the south bay are union. The only other union company that is not 911 is AMR.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 13, 2011)

Hm, just heard that they are using a priority dispatch system now so instead of sending ALS 100% of the time, they'll send an ambulance with EMTs on it to low priority calls. From what it has been described to me by some guys who work in ALCO fire, they say "there are some growing pains". Fire is a little upset they don't send the ambulance CODE 3 100% of the time, and they'll send a crew of EMTs CODE 2 to some calls while Fire is still sent CODE 3 to 100% of the calls as it was described to me.

I also hear that it is like an assembly line there where the crew gets off the rig, somebody makes sure to stock up the rig, and then the next crew goes on without checking the rig. On the side of the ambulance there is a container that they can give Fire stuff (e.g. nasal cannulas if Fire used it).

I hear they don't have O2 on their gurneys, which the guy I was talking with didn't sound too happy about. I actually haven't looked at their gurney, and I keep forgetting to take a glance, lol, so I can't confirm this.

I was told that Fire got to train on all of their equipment, but the EMTs/Paramedics from AMR got less training on it so sometimes Fire has to help them use it/figure it out.

That's what I was told by one medic/firefighter from ALCO Fire. He didn't sound like he liked him, but he described it as only "growing pain" and said he thinks Paramedic Plus will change for better once they learn "how things are down in ALCO" and "they don't realize how busy it is here". I cannot confirm any of this (except the gurney one, but haven't looked yet, and see if an ambulance is staffed with two EMTs, which I haven't seen yet).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I also hear that it is like an assembly line there where the crew gets off the rig, somebody makes sure to stock up the rig, and then the next crew goes on without checking the rig. On the side of the ambulance there is a container that they can give Fire stuff (e.g. nasal cannulas if Fire used it).
> 
> I hear they don't have O2 on their gurneys,




1. Sounds like our setup. It works just fine as long as the people doing the stocking are held accountable. All our containers are shrinkwrapped so if the wrap is broken the VSTs know they need to count the contents and replace what we used. 

2. Neither do we. We have an airway bag with an ALS airway kit, BLS airway supplies, ILS/ALS treatments a cylinder and a neb. If we need the cylinder we just pull it out of the bag.

Sounds like the system is pretty similar to the one I work in minus BLS units, everything is ALS here. We use priority dispatching and respond no lights/sirens to triaged 911 calls pretty regularly.

Sounds like they are running a high volume 911 system with a few bugs to work out. I wouldn't mind working there except for the fact that they are in CA.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Dec 19, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Hm, just heard that they are using a priority dispatch system now so instead of sending ALS 100% of the time, they'll send an ambulance with EMTs on it to low priority calls. From what it has been described to me by some guys who work in ALCO fire, they say "there are some growing pains". Fire is a little upset they don't send the ambulance CODE 3 100% of the time, and they'll send a crew of EMTs CODE 2 to some calls while Fire is still sent CODE 3 to 100% of the calls as it was described to me.
> 
> I also hear that it is like an assembly line there where the crew gets off the rig, somebody makes sure to stock up the rig, and then the next crew goes on without checking the rig. On the side of the ambulance there is a container that they can give Fire stuff (e.g. nasal cannulas if Fire used it).
> 
> ...



Alot of what your saying is infact false. I'll lay a few of the rumors to rest. 

They are using a priority dispatch system. As you know we get sent code 3 to some very rediculous calls, so with this new system we will get sent code 2 (not dual Emt, all units are staffed with 2 medics) tO the lower priority calls for 2 reasons. Number one is safety. There is no reason to go code 3 for any distnace for toe pain, and going code 2 to these calls gives us the ability to divert to a higher acuity call if need be. The no oxygen is true. There is no place to store it except on the rear of the gurney or between the patients legs. This is something that within the next year or so I foresee getting fixed but for now we have to improvise. Lastly about the training. The most interesting thing I find about what you heard is that the incumbent AMR work force claims that they didn't get enough training. I was apart of those training sessions and there was more then enough time. The problem was that the employees did not put any effort into learning. They were more worried about just showing up so that they could transisition versus actually learning. Now mind you this wasn't everyone, but the ones that complain the most are not the ones that took it seriously. All in all this is a great place to work in my opinion.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2011)

Ah, interesting. Thanks for clearing that up BayareaMedic. Want to clarify just one thing you said. You said "all units are staffed with 2 medics". Do you mean all units are staffed with at least 1 Paramedic? I know I've seen and talked with a couple of EMTs from ParamedicPlus.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea sorry it's all dependent on what county level the paramedic is. If they are level 1 (new medics) they work with level 3 (more expierience).... Level 3 medics however can work medic/EMT units.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2011)

Hm, you seem like the perfect guy to answer this. I think every EMT saw that they opened up EMT positions to apply for online. Are they really hiring? Or are they just taking applications regardless?


----------



## BayareaMedic (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes they are really hiring for both part-time EMT and Paramedic.. Hoping to hold academy jan- march


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for all the information BayareaMedic. I'm sure it will be valuable for all of us who want in with 9-1-1 in ALCO.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Dec 19, 2011)

My pleasure.... Any more questions either write them on this thread or PM me.... Good luck


----------



## oneangryfilm (Dec 21, 2011)

I assume since they're taking applications now, when can applicants expect to hear back?


----------



## BayareaMedic (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure. I would try to give them a call if you are wondering the status of your app.


----------



## oneangryfilm (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I just applied yesterday, so I should wait a little bit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

How are the protocols? Is it a lot of mother-may-I? I thought of applying there when I was finished with medic school but in my current situation it's looking promising for me to be promoted to medic at my current 911 job. 

Plus idk how I'd fair in ALCO. I'm not a huge city person.


----------



## BayareaMedic (Dec 21, 2011)

Good idea. It's pretty safe to say that right now the hr department is a little overwhelmed. They will get back to you if you meet the qualifications for an interview.


----------



## Squad51 (Dec 27, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Hm, just heard that they are using a priority dispatch system now so instead of sending ALS 100% of the time, they'll send an ambulance with EMTs on it to low priority calls. From what it has been described to me by some guys who work in ALCO fire, they say "there are some growing pains". Fire is a little upset they don't send the ambulance CODE 3 100% of the time, and they'll send a crew of EMTs CODE 2 to some calls while Fire is still sent CODE 3 to 100% of the calls as it was described to me.
> 
> I also hear that it is like an assembly line there where the crew gets off the rig, somebody makes sure to stock up the rig, and then the next crew goes on without checking the rig. On the side of the ambulance there is a container that they can give Fire stuff (e.g. nasal cannulas if Fire used it).
> 
> ...



I work for the "mother ship" or parent company of PP.  We use a tiered dispatch system of P1,2,3 calls with P1 and P2 being "lights and sirens" and P3 being without.  It's an extensive QA process and not always accurate, but for the most part works.  

In response to how they turn around trucks, we do the same thing.  It's called speed loading and it's brilliant if you have trustworthy VST's (vehicle service techs) doing the resupply of the bins.  You can literally completely turn around a truck in under 20 minutes.  And in a high performance system, time is money.  We don't carry O2 "on" the cot, but instead carry and advanced airway kit that has a D-Cylinder.  The airway bag goes in on EVERY call.  As far as equipment goes, it's all top notch.  Power cots (Stryker), LP 12's with full capabilities, On Board Mobile Gateway (OMG) to transmit 12-leads to the ED from the field, stair chairs, pedi-mates, KED, scoop, traction splints, tough books and the list goes on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like if I ever decided to move to the bay and got lucky with a job I wouldn't have a problem. 

It sounds extremely similar to what we do. P1-4, speedloads, airway setup, we don't transmit 12s and use Philips MRx monitors but who's counting?


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Sounds like if I ever decided to move to the bay and got lucky with a job I wouldn't have a problem.
> 
> It sounds extremely similar to what we do. P1-4, speedloads, airway setup, we don't transmit 12s and use Philips MRx monitors but who's counting?



Philips is the best, and transmitting is no good!


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 9, 2012)

Hearing through the grapevine from all my old buddies that heads' are starting to roll. (About 5 people fired recently)

Get your apps in now I guess!

During the transitional training one of P+'s go to lines was, "We have had over 900 people apply to work for us already!" Needless to say, that didn't go over will with the transitional AMR employees.

I still have a ton of friends in ALCO and I've heard the whole gamut of responses to how it is to work for them; from, "It's terrible" to, "It's alright. A paycheck is a paycheck." I have only had one buddy tell me he loves it but I think he has had a recent change of heart. However, the one consistent thing I have heard from everyone I have talked to is, "It's not like it was at AMR. A lot less fun."

We were a pretty close-knit for a big system. A bunch of "misfits". I doubt i'll ever have the fortune to work with a group as awesome as that one. Everything about AMR ALCO screamed street Medic, in both good ways and bad. I'm not sure the Texas company was ready for California culture: full sleeves, piercings, and alternative lifestyles. But what do I know? I didn't end up working for em. I admit to my bias. haha

Anyhow, it's a busy/burn out system and a great place to develop as a Medic. You get exposure to a city with California's highest violent crime rate. (For the gsw junkies)

The protocols are fairly progressive and you don't have to make much base contact at all. (Amiodarone drip for ROSC is the only base order I can remember off the top of my head.) 

Also, I hear they just recently hired 50 people. So get your apps in with P+. 

OR you could apply with Santa Cruz AMR. I hear we might be taking apps again soon


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> Hearing through the grapevine from all my old buddies that heads' are starting to roll. (About 5 people fired recently)
> 
> Get your apps in now I guess!
> 
> ...



From the sounds of things, the Paramedics who worked for AMR  and now are working for Paramedics Plus are having a hard time adhering to a standard of professionalism. Just because these are California Medics who engage in a "California Culture" in their off time, does not mean they can do the same and look the same while in Uniform. Paramedics Plus has a good rep. as far as large privates go, and they have a strict professional code of conduct compared to most other large privates as well.


----------



## Squad51 (Feb 9, 2012)

PP does have a reputation of professionalism. As EMS professionals we should be just that. Regardless of where we work. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for laid back. But there's a time to work and a time to play. And I'm not speaking of anyone in particular, so don't get your feelings hurt. I'm just talking about EMS overall as a profession.


----------



## beantown native (Feb 9, 2012)

*paramedics plus*

Paramedics Plus is here on the suncoast of Florida. They run a pretty neat system, I think. Here is the link to them in Pinellas county,( sunstarems) ....read up... it seems they did the same to AMR here too. I googled them and read alot. I am looking forward to working with them.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 9, 2012)

Fish said:


> From the sounds of things, the Paramedics who worked for AMR  and now are working for Paramedics Plus are having a hard time adhering to a standard of professionalism. Just because these are California Medics who engage in a "California Culture" in their off time, does not mean they can do the same and look the same while in Uniform. Paramedics Plus has a good rep. as far as large privates go, and they have a strict professional code of conduct compared to most other large privates as well.



To me professionalism is providing everyone with competent,compassionate, and appropriate treatment. Regardless of sexual orientation, tattoos, or any other aspects of culture.

ALCO did a PHENOMINAL job of that. An EMS system that gave back to the community as well. (e.g. planting trees in East oakland, taking blood pressures and doing basic exams at churches, and having a community asthma team to educate lower income households on how to deal with their ASTHMA.)

I have nothing but respect for the people who work there no matter what patch they on their sleeve or color their shirt is. 

Sure there are bad apples. But there are bad apples in every EMS system and every bakery, every bank, and every other line of work in existence.

Some people have a mighty high horse.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> To me professionalism is providing everyone with competent,compassionate, and appropriate treatment. Regardless of sexual orientation, tattoos, or any other aspects of culture.
> 
> ALCO did a PHENOMINAL job of that. An EMS system that gave back to the community as well. (e.g. planting trees in East oakland, taking blood pressures and doing basic exams at churches, and having a community asthma team to educate lower income households on how to deal with their ASTHMA.)
> 
> ...



A mighty high horse or a high standard?

Professionalism is also a look, you have to look professional and carry yourselves professionally.

Sexual orientation, Gender, Race, things of that sort do not come into play. But when you start talking about extremely colorful sleeves of tattoes and extravegant piercings. Well then....... That is when opinions of Professional standards come into play.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 10, 2012)

Fish said:


> A mighty high horse or a high standard?
> 
> Professionalism is also a look, you have to look professional and carry yourselves professionally.
> 
> Sexual orientation, Gender, Race, things of that sort do not come into play. But when you start talking about extremely colorful sleeves of tattoes and extravegant piercings. Well then....... That is when opinions of Professional standards come into play.



Thankfully, most people I know look past the cover of a book before judging it...Or speak condescendingly about an entire workforce that they have never met.

Not a huge portion; but a significant portion of Bay Area Police Officers, Fire Fighters, Nurses, Doctors, Military servicemen, and Paramedics would be looking for new jobs if you were in charge. At least it seems that way from your posts. Guess nobody should express themselves. We should all wear suits, ties, and model ourselves after congressmen - the Pinnacle of professionalism!

For the record, "extravegant" and "colorful" are open to interpretation..but if you thought I was insinuating that we had full-body tattoo'd lizard men with mohawks working on Rigs then I apologize. I was talking arm sleeves and eyebrows/nose piercings.

I agree with you to an extent. Mostly when it comes to dealing with older generations, but I'd like to think that a good and genuine personality shines through despite someone having a nose piercing. It's 2012 and times are changing. You think when the kids of generation X or Y become geriatrics that they'll even blink at an arm sleeve? Hell no, they'll compare them to their own.

I have zero tattoos and zero piercings btw.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> Thankfully, most people I know look past the cover of a book before judging it...Or speak condescendingly about an entire workforce that they have never met.
> 
> Not a huge portion; but a significant portion of Bay Area Police Officers, Fire Fighters, Nurses, Doctors, Military servicemen, and Paramedics would be looking for new jobs if you were in charge. At least it seems that way from your posts. Guess nobody should express themselves. We should all wear suits, ties, and model ourselves after congressmen - the Pinnacle of professionalism!
> 
> ...



Most fast food places require you either take out or cover a nose or eyebrow peircing, why would an Ambulance providers standards be lower?

Suite and Tie? No, No piercings and tattoes covered? Yes, you can say times are changing all you want. But having lived where you are and having lived in 5 different states (OH, FL, TX, MD, CA) I can say with first hand experience that the people outside of CA are not as bohemian or "laid back". Now, obviously not all people in CA are like that. I am referring to those who believe it is ok to show up to work on an Ambulance with sleeves showing, eyebrow piercings and untamed hair and refer to their patients as dude or bro instead of ma'm or sir. I have a feeling me saying this to anyone who lives in the bay area is going to fall on blind ears. The Bay area is nothing like anywhere else in the US and it seems at times that people from the Bay area have a hard time understanding that.

BTW, I had piercings and long undone hair when I lived in CA. I took those piercings out and cut my hair so that I could look professional, once I moved out of CA boooooyyyy was I glad I did. You gotta remember, this Company who took over ALCO is a Texas company, Texas is nothing like CA so that employees whom you are right I have never met should of seen this coming.

Private services come and go, and one must abide by the new services rules. Sink or Swim

And no one in the Military is wearing piercings while in Uniform.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 11, 2012)

My main point is, and still is that there are some amazing people providing EMS in Alameda County. I took offense to your tone.

Obviously you didn't enjoy your time in California, which is ok. I haven't lived in but i've been to and met awesome people in all the states you've mentioned. People just like me, a guy who lives in the Bay Area. I don't generalize. I've met good people from all economic classes and walks of life. I've got along with them all. From the hood to the burbs. Why? Because i'm genuine, know what i'm doing, and not constantly judging them. I've even had 2 different physicians as patients who told me that they are glad to have met me.

I get along with people. I don't need to make myself feel like I am a part of, "High Standard" or a boy scout. People don't relate to that and it's fake. There is more to excellent patient care and bedside manner than making sure you have on all your pieces of flare. You get more out of people having a conversation with them as opposed to making them feel like they are in a dentists' chair. 

"I am referring to those who believe it is ok to show up to work on an Ambulance with sleeves showing, eyebrow piercings and untamed hair" That is everywhere. You can't say that is exclusively California.

I'm sticking up for people I genuinely believe are good people. Forget the rude slobs. Guess i'm done. No hard feelings.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 11, 2012)

Nothing against people who express themselves, but we need to remember that EMS is taking people from the youngest possible working generation and putting patients two and three generations back in our care. It's not what we think, it's what that 65 y/o Vietnam veteran and that 85 y/o Korean War vet and the crusty grandma who grew up in the Great Depression think of us that really matters. "Be yourself, but work for the old guy, because he's paying you."

If a patient doesn't trust me because I look like a slacker, my job is harder. And personally, I don't want a person wearing a 747 on their face treating me- it _looks_ unprofessional, and I have a difficult time taking a kid my age or younger with gauged ears, rings, studs, and a spike in their chin seriously. Tattoos- well, most of my fellow soldiers have them. No problem with them, but a lot of my generation gets random "that's cool" tats. It's not a great sign of maturity to get a crappy Star of Life or spouse's name on your forearm from a back-alley tattoo artist.

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> My main point is, and still is that there are some amazing people providing EMS in Alameda County. I took offense to your tone.
> 
> Obviously you didn't enjoy your time in California, which is ok. I haven't lived in but i've been to and met awesome people in all the states you've mentioned. People just like me, a guy who lives in the Bay Area. I don't generalize. I've met good people from all economic classes and walks of life. I've got along with them all. From the hood to the burbs. Why? Because i'm genuine, know what i'm doing, and not constantly judging them. I've even had 2 different physicians as patients who told me that they are glad to have met me.
> 
> ...



You seem to miss we are agreeing about personal conduct as being professional, I agree with you there. I just believe it goes farther, professionalism is also a look.

I lived in California for 13 years, nowhere is like California. 

No hard feelings either, unless of course....... you are an Oakland Raiders fan! Then I will have to put my Chargers jersey on and Tackle!


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2012)

I am going to go move to ALCO, can you and I get matching Tattoes?


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2012)

In talking with varied friends/acquaintances that worked in ALCO, and understanding a bit of the dynamics.

ALCO was a contract that AMR had a long history with. ALCO has been a key contract for years, and it has attracted some really great providers. Yes, they don't like to lose contracts, but if PP is truly doing the loss-leader bit, that isn't right and isn't fair.


As for PP... This isn't the first contract they've "taken" from AMR. Sunstar was a big one, and I know there have been others.


it's funny. Mike Taigman, who was the final manager of AMR ALCO, was a founder of PP. Now, it seems he's back doing his own consulting thing.


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2012)

Jon said:


> In talking with varied friends/acquaintances that worked in ALCO, and understanding a bit of the dynamics.
> 
> ALCO was a contract that AMR had a long history with. ALCO has been a key contract for years, and it has attracted some really great providers. Yes, they don't like to lose contracts, but if PP is truly doing the loss-leader bit, that isn't right and isn't fair.
> 
> ...



Leader loss as in knocking off the top earners?


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 13, 2012)

Fish said:


> Leader loss as in knocking off the top earners?



Not quite. I think its the practice of deliberately taking a loss to get the contract and increasing rates once they're in. Big companies can afford to drive into a new market and take the loss because they've got cash reserves.


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Not quite. I think its the practice of deliberately taking a loss to get the contract and increasing rates once they're in. Big companies can afford to drive into a new market and take the loss because they've got cash reserves.



Crafty


----------



## crispymedic (Mar 5, 2012)

*Paramedics Plus ALCO: Sit Rep*

AMR has lost several contracts to P+ over the last few years. It seems the AMR brass just didn't take notes every time they responded to an RFP and kept doing the same stupid stuff. P+ came in and ate their lunch. It was about time. 

AMR is a subsidiary of a large company whose only reason for being is to generate profit. Everything AMR touches turns to crap. Ask anyone that worked for Bay Star Ambulance before Laidlaw (BayStar's parent corp.) bought EMT (AMR's ticker at the time). What blew Bay Star medics minds was that we assumed all the nastyness of AMR instead of AMR absorbing the coolness of Bay Star. All the happy Bay Star medics became unhappy AMR medics.
Same in ALCO. Regional was cool, AMR is crap.

Right now at P+ there are basically 3 groups of employees. 
1: A very vocal minority of bitter, crispy, pissed-off AMR guys/gals that came over in the mass transfer from AMR. 
2: A happy majority of AMR guys/gals that came over in the mass transfer from AMR that are thrilled to finally be out of the unprofessional and abusive environment that was AMR. These people have drunk the P+ Koolaid and love it.
3: The new people. Lots of new/veteran medics/EMTs that have been out of work or came over from other providers and are very happy to have an EMS job. Any EMS job.

Bottom line: P+ is a professional outfit that treats professional EMTs and medics well. If you are a top of the line provider then P+ is a good place for you to do your stuff.

Respectfully,
crispymedic


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't say ALCO AMR was, "abusive" or, "crap". But then again, i'm biased  and it's where I cut my teeth and came in to EMS.

I'd say a pretty good amount of my former co-workers wouldn't use those words either though.

Regional? You've obviously got some years under yer belt haha.


----------



## crispymedic (Mar 6, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> I wouldn't say ALCO AMR was, "abusive" or, "crap"...



Right, well I worked there and it was crap. Perhaps you were in a different dimension.

crispy


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I was never abused. I had more good times than bad. AMR has a ton of problems; but so does every EMS provider.

I was never one of the AMR haters though. I'd say they were, "a very vocal minority" when I was there. I worked shifts with almost every medic/emt in the county while I was there. So I'd say I had a good grasp on the situation.

Take it easy crispy. Let me have my own opinion. I was only in that other, "dimension" for five years.  Still have a lot of good friends there.


----------



## crispymedic (Mar 25, 2012)

Like I said, the haters are a vocal minority. They complain the loudest when their valley rig gets flexed up to zone 2 and they actually have to run some O-Town calls. I get that they have seniority and they bid zone 5 and they would prefer to work there. 

Here's the issue: a valley rig takes a pt. to San Leandro and when they clear there are 4 rigs out in the valley that are available and only 2 in OAK. If you were king of P+, and you were actually trying to serve the people, where would you put them? 

When I catch a per diem in zone 5 I get to hear complaints all shift. I'd rather catch a zone 2, 3 or 4 BUS, and run some calls and look up and suddenly the shift is over, then hear all the old guy's complaints.

BTW, beachie, you sound cool and I'm sure you are not one of the complainers.

Peace,
crispy


----------



## Aprz (Mar 25, 2012)

Mind telling us, for those of us who don't work there, what each zone covers? I think somebody told me zone 4 covers Newark/Fremont area, but I don't remember that well.


----------



## EmptyMyTrash (Mar 26, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Mind telling us, for those of us who don't work there, what each zone covers? I think somebody told me zone 4 covers Newark/Fremont area, but I don't remember that well.



Zone 2 = Oakland
Zone 3 = San Leandro, Castro Valley, Hayward
Zone 4 = Fremont, Newark, Union City
Zone 5 = Livermore, Pleasanton, Dublin

There is a zone 1 which is technically a small northern part of the county but those units are classified as zone 2


----------



## EmptyMyTrash (Mar 26, 2012)

crispymedic said:


> Like I said, the haters are a vocal minority. They complain the loudest when their valley rig gets flexed up to zone 2 and they actually have to run some O-Town calls. I get that they have seniority and they bid zone 5 and they would prefer to work there.
> 
> Here's the issue: a valley rig takes a pt. to San Leandro and when they clear there are 4 rigs out in the valley that are available and only 2 in OAK. If you were king of P+, and you were actually trying to serve the people, where would you put them?
> 
> ...



This is spot on with my opinion as well


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks. I would love to work in zone 4 someday. ^_^


----------



## EmptyMyTrash (Mar 29, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Thanks. I would love to work in zone 4 someday. ^_^



Good luck to you.  It's a fun county to work in.  I'm having a blast as an EMT and excited to work as a medic here hopefully sometime next year.  P+ is not without its growing pains but it hasn't even been 6 months yet.  My experience has been a positive one with the company.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I heard a rumor about a week ago that they were gonna start hiring again. I've been checking regularly since before they even started operations in ALCO. I'm a bit bummed because I just checked and they are accepting applications for EMTs again, but I just got hired at this new company. I don't think it would be looked favorably if I quit the new company if I got hired at Paramedic Plus nor if I worked at both (although the new one I just got hired on is interfacility transport/not 9-1-1). I put in an application anyhow, but we'll see.

Thanks for the luck. o/


----------



## Hooptie (Apr 22, 2013)

*It's a nightmare for all*

Since Paramedic Plus came into Alameda County it's been a bunch of lies to the workers, to the county and hospitals and fire crews. It's a living nightmare or soap opera going to end soon. We in the field can see the end coming. When PP asks the board of supervisors for more money there is problem. They have asked for $16 million dollars. A loan maybe? A bailout? They also asked for base rate increases that may happen in June. The company has stated in writing that they have lost $9.5 million in operating costs. This doesnt included the fines. Asked for a change in compliance times to calls to reduce fines for late responses. The EMS agency is giving them exceptions every month for late calls. They came into the County saying we can do it Faster, Better and more Efficent. Well. Guess not. Some one in Tyler, TX did not do their homework for the county or just want to stick to AMR. Yes AMR has a lawsuit against them for @ $75 million that is scheduled for May / June trial. Maybe one day they will listen to the workforce and ask what works and doesnt. Will not hold my breath. It's a failure on PP part. Good Times here in Alco.


----------



## BeachMedic (Apr 22, 2013)

Hootie send me a  private message when you get enough posts. Want to see who you are.  I Worked in Alco for 4 1/2 years right up until then changeover to the party posse.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

AMR has a very strong bid in for EMSA Oklahoma City. P+ is on thin ice here with a lot of employees. 

I personally am not a fan. I would rather work for AMR than Paramedics Plus if i had to choose.


----------



## Hooptie (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree. Rather have AMR than these don't give a F about you. Careless. No compassion. Don't care about morale. It's all about $$. Good luck PP in court.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooptie said:


> I agree. Rather have AMR than these don't give a F about you. Careless. No compassion. Don't care about morale. It's all about $$. Good luck PP in court.



Well, AMR doesnt have the best track record with employee relations either...


----------



## TriednTrue (Apr 24, 2013)

Heard things were looking rough in alco, Hooptie, hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 24, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I think I heard a rumor about a week ago that they were gonna start hiring again. I've been checking regularly since before they even started operations in ALCO. I'm a bit bummed because I just checked and they are accepting applications for EMTs again, but I just got hired at this new company. I don't think it would be looked favorably if I quit the new company if I got hired at Paramedic Plus nor if I worked at both (although the new one I just got hired on is interfacility transport/not 9-1-1). I put in an application anyhow, but we'll see.
> 
> Thanks for the luck. o/



Just a bit of warning, Paramedics Plus is laying off all the Patients + there. This company lies about everything they say. I would strongly suggest looking anywhere else but here.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 24, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Just a bit of warning, Paramedics Plus is laying off all the Patients + there. This company lies about everything they say. I would strongly suggest looking anywhere else but here.



I actually turned in my resignation today, no more Paramedics Plus for me!

I feel good.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 24, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I actually turned in my resignation today, no more Paramedics Plus for me!
> 
> I feel good.



Where are you going?


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 24, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I actually turned in my resignation today, no more Paramedics Plus for me!
> 
> I feel good.



I work there now. Were you part of the transition workforce from AMR?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> I work there now. Were you part of the transition workforce from AMR?



Don't let him fool you. He worked for the parent company, not PP technically.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Don't let him fool you. He worked for the parent company, not PP technically.


Sort of...I worked for P+ in their Oklahoma operation.


----------



## DerekC (Apr 30, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Sort of...I worked for P+ in their Oklahoma operation.



Im SO confused about the whole EMSA/PP deal. If you are in an EMSA ambulance, do you work for EMSA or PP? I should have my EMT-B shortly and am starting to look for jobs.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 30, 2013)

DerekC said:


> Im SO confused about the whole EMSA/PP deal. If you are in an EMSA ambulance, do you work for EMSA or PP? I should have my EMT-B shortly and am starting to look for jobs.


Same company, different name.

http://www.paramedicsplus.com/locations.php

East Texas Medical Center (ETMC) - Northeast Texas
Paramedics Plus/Patient Plus - Alameda County, California
Emergency Medical Services Authority (EMSA) - Tulsa & Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
Three Rivers Ambulance Authority (TRAA) - Fort Wayne, Indiana
Sunstar Paramedics - Pinellas County, Florida

I don't believe them, but somebody told me that Paramedic Plus isn't gonna be the 911 in Alameda County anymore. I couldn't find anything on the county's website, Paramedic Plus's website, or the news on it so I am assuming it's just rumor/talks. Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## DerekC (Apr 30, 2013)

Im not worried about Cali. I live in OK. haha


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 30, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Same company, different name.
> 
> http://www.paramedicsplus.com/locations.php
> 
> ...




As of now that's just a rumor. But what's not a rumor is the employees have a strong dislike for them. About as trustworthy as an Oakland pimp, minus the good taste in clothing. Rumor is though that ETMC might pull out due to how much money has been lost since the transition. But again, that's just a rumor.


----------



## gclol (Apr 30, 2013)

There is word that emsa is going to lose that contract to amr


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

gclol said:


> There is word that emsa is going to lose that contract to amr



AMR did put in a strong bid, but the bid is going to be contested fiercely. I wouldn't mind AMR coming back in, but who knows?

I work out east of the city now, so meh.


----------



## DerekC (May 1, 2013)

I *THINK* I get it. haha


----------



## RocketMedic (May 1, 2013)

DerekC said:


> I *THINK* I get it. haha



EMSA is not horrible, but there are better. EMSA EMTs are not allowed to do much and cannot tech a patient. 

REACT is more my preference.


----------

